# Eco complete & fluorite



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I was planning on mixing the 2 for my substrate in a new tank. Has anyone had any problems with this mix?

thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Just out of curiosity why would you mix them? I have a 55g with Fluorite and a 75g with Eco Complete and as far as the plants are concerned I can't tell a difference. In answer to your question I've read on the forums where it was done with no problems.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Because the Fluorite was half off at my LFS and I bought all of it, but I still need more substrate to fill up my 75 gallon.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I think that is ok. If the two substrates are good, also the pH is similar is ok. If you going to mix aquasoil with eco complete the pH diferrences can make problems I think. But Flourite with eco is just fine


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

geeks_15 said:


> Because the Fluorite was half off at my LFS and I bought all of it, but I still need more substrate to fill up my 75 gallon.


Saving money is always a good reason


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

Been here and done this. No issues. When setting up two 75g tanks last year the first was Fluorite original and the second Eco complete (black). Only a couple of months in I decided the sub was too shallow and added more Fluorite original to both tanks increasing sub depth by +1". 

FYI Flourite is a kiln fired clay product and inert. No pH swing should be attributed to this substrate.


----------

